# 30MILES project – small ports on the eastern Gulf of Finland are developing fast



## marketingi

The 30MILES international cooperation project was established to develop small ports on the eastern Gulf of Finland, and six Finnish and six Estonian small ports are participating in it. The objective of the project is to harmonise the level of services, security and convenience of use of the ports. The outcome of the 30MILES project will be a ring of quality small ports every 30 miles apart around the Gulf of Finland. 
The deadline for completion of the project is July 2018.

Project involves:
Eisma harbour
Kelnase harbour
Leppneeme harbour
Narva harbour
Narva-Jõesuu harbour
Tallinn Seaplane Harbour

Hamina Tervasaari Port
Kotka Old Port
Loviisa Laivasilta Guest Harbour
Porvoo Guest Harbour
Pyhtää Keihässalmi harbour
Virolahti Klamila harbour

The network of the 30MILES project harbours is looking for investors and partners to develop harbour services! 
Further information at MERIKOTKA homepage with note 30MILES.

The project 30MILES is financed by *Interreg Central Baltic.*

See you at one of the harbours!


----------

